# George Trosse



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 6, 2007)

George Trosse, English Puritan (October 25, 1631 - January 11, 1713) in his early years lived in an ungodly life and struggled with severe depression and lapses into insanity, but was counseled by Thomas Ford, Westminster Divine, and after his conversion and ministerial studies was ordained by Joseph Alleine. In 1691, he preached the funeral sermon for John Flavel and completed the last five questions in Flavel's exposition of the Shorter Catechism. He published _The Lords day vindicated, or, The first day of the week the Christian Sabbath in answer to Mr. Bampfields plea for the seventh day, in his Enquiry whether Jesus be Jehovah, and gave the moral law? And whether the fourth command be repealed or altered?_. His ministry lasted almost 50 years. Cotton Mather preached his funeral sermon.


----------

